# Piperia yadonii



## practicallyostensible (May 10, 2007)

I went home over the weekend to visit my parents, and while weeding in a neglected front corner of the yard found a strange looking plant which I later found out was Piperia yadonii, a very rare terrestrial orchid. I was amazed to learn it only grows in isolated areas of my home town. My father even knows the person for whom it was named. Somehow, it wound up in my yard. Weird.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piperia_yadonii


----------



## Marco (May 10, 2007)

Thats pretty cool. How big do these plants grow?


----------



## practicallyostensible (May 10, 2007)

Marco said:


> Thats pretty cool. How big do these plants grow?



They are small, 5 plants came up, each has leaves under 4in, the spikes --which are loaded with little white flowers-- are a little over 10in.


----------



## kentuckiense (May 10, 2007)

That's pretty awesome! In addition, I must say that you're pretty lucky to live in the Monterey area... A few years ago I spent a week in Pacific Grove (summer before senior year in high school). As corny as it sounds, it was certainly one of the defining periods of my life. I felt like it was in a Steinbeck book the whole time. (I love Sweet Thursday and Cannery Row)

Also, shampoo was like 7 dollars.


----------



## PHRAG (May 10, 2007)

This is very cool. I hope something pollenates it and that it continues to grow for you.


----------



## practicallyostensible (May 10, 2007)

kentuckiense said:


> That's pretty awesome! In addition, I must say that you're pretty lucky to live in the Monterey area... A few years ago I spent a week in Pacific Grove (summer before senior year in high school). As corny as it sounds, it was certainly one of the defining periods of my life.
> 
> Also, shampoo was like 7 dollars.



Yeah? That's funny, my parent's home is literally on the border between PG and Monterey. There's not much but beach, forest, and quite little neighborhoods... I can't imagine what you were doing... I remember (in a hazy sort of way) what I was doing to keep occupied at that age (not that long ago). oke:


----------



## kentuckiense (May 10, 2007)

practicallyostensible said:


> Yeah? That's funny, my parent's home is literally on the border between PG and Monterey. There's not much but beach, forest, and quite little neighborhoods... I can't imagine what you were doing... I remember (in a hazy sort of way) what I was doing to keep occupied at that age (not that long ago). oke:



If you're a junior in college, then we're the same age. On my visit, I did a lot of running on the beach trails... And that was about it. My brother and I stayed in a neat cabin type thing near the border of a state park...? That's all I really remember about that part. It's such a neat area... I loved all the little cottages on the beach that hippies bought in the 70s and never gave up. Sigh. It was so nice. I need to get back there soon.


----------



## practicallyostensible (May 10, 2007)

kentuckiense said:


> If you're a junior in college, then we're the same age. On my visit, I did a lot of running on the beach trails... And that was about it. My brother and I stayed in a neat cabin type thing near the border of a state park...? That's all I really remember about that part. It's such a neat area... I loved all the little cottages on the beach that hippies bought in the 70s and never gave up. Sigh. It was so nice. I need to get back there soon.



You were probably in those cute cabins right off Asilomar. The trails around there are great, although are quickly being consumed by golf courses. It is so funny you mention the cottages in the area –that's my parents story, they bought the house in the late 70's. The area is so expensive now that people that bought thirty plus years ago, and people with disgusting amount of money are the only ones who can afford it. Hell, I don't think we would be able to afford to vacation there. If you plan a trip consider going when the Monarch butterflies are overwintering. It is an amazing site.


----------



## Grandma M (May 10, 2007)

Very interesting info about that plant. You are so fortunate to have one growing in your parents yard. Exciting!!


----------



## kentuckiense (May 10, 2007)

Bring your camera next time!


----------



## Hien (May 10, 2007)

practicallyostensible said:


> Yeah? That's funny, my parent's home is literally on the border between PG and Monterey. There's not much but beach, forest, and quite little neighborhoods... I can't imagine what you were doing... I remember (in a hazy sort of way) what I was doing to keep occupied at that age (not that long ago). oke:


 That is all?
just beach, forest !!! I imagine that Adam & Eve must have the same thought while in PARADISE.:sob:
Want to trade for some snow & cold here for a change?


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2007)

Cool, hope you got some pics to post. My dad thinks he has some wild orchids growing on his land in South Carolina. I have to photograph them and check online. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## Ron-NY (May 10, 2007)

cool find...I used to camp in Andrew Molera State Park, where the Big Sur River meets the sea. It is an undeveloped park and was filled with wildflowers in the spring.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2007)

You ought to give a shot at hand pollinating that little cutie.


----------

